# System for Gaming, 3D modeling/rendering, and video editing/effects



## lxiscs (Oct 11, 2009)

I'm looking to build a system for 3D modeling, design, rendering and simulation(i.e. Autodesk Inventor, Blender, etc) and video editing and special effects work(Adobe After Effects) and gaming Price range is starting at around $1500-$2000. I want to make sure the system will be upgradeable to continue to perform for at least a few years and will be able to run this software quickly.


----------



## Acuta73 (Mar 17, 2008)

I put my .02 in about 3D machines in *this thread*.

After having done a bit more research, the render times with an i7 and 6Gb triple-channel are _STAGGERINGLY_ fast! However, I'd still like to see the 1055t Black render times compared to the i7 (physical cores > hyperthreading, IMO).

Good to see a fellow Blender-head


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

See this thread for ideas: http://www.techsupportforum.com/f25...evised-2010-and-updated-regularly-448272.html


----------



## lxiscs (Oct 11, 2009)

Thanks for the pointers, I'll look into those links


----------



## nat45928 (May 8, 2010)

I just built a computer for this exact need, and i just tried mine the other day with after effects cs5 and i was amazed how much computer hardware it used. Heres my build, its a little more than your price but just cutting out some extra goodies should put you close. but just rendering a 30 sec 1080p clip used 7 gb of ram, you defiantly need a lot of it.


----------



## lxiscs (Oct 11, 2009)

I think the $2K intel spec looks good, just have a few questions

Motherboard: Asus P6T-Deluxe @ $289.99
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...-365-_-Product

CPU: Intel i7-930 (quad core) @ $298.99
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...-225-_-Product

Video Card: Sapphire Radeon HD 5870 @ $404.99
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16814102856

Ram: Corsair Dominator XMS3 (3 x 2gb) @ $260.99
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820145242

Case: Coolermaster HAF-932 @ $139.98
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...-160-_-Product

Power Supply: Corsair 850-TX @ $139.99
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...rsair 850-TX

DVD Rom Drive: Sony OptiArc DVD Rom Burner @ $29.99
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16827118030

CPU Cooler: Prolimatech Megahalems Rev.B $64.99
http://www.frozencpu.com/products/8807/?campid=bmr

Hard Drive: Western Digital Caviar Black 750gig 2 ea @ $79.99
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...-283-_-Product


Will any of these components limit upgrade of the system in a couple of years? 

What other items will I need to purchase in order to assemble the system from the OEM parts listed above?

Any advice on a good monitor to go with this?


----------



## hhnq04 (Mar 19, 2008)

This build should be absolutely solid for 3-5 years. Upgrading should not be a problem at all. You're going to the 1366 socket with DDR3, have a high quality 850W PSU, top of the line video card. Realistically, the first things I can see being upgraded would be motherboard / HDD / peripherals if at some point in time you decided you wanted to use SATA 6.0 / USB 3.0. Not a downside at all IMO to this motherboard choice, as very few things support this technology yet anyhow.

If you wanted to encorporate SATA 6.0 / USB 3.0 now, I'd take a look at Asus P6X58D, very similar to the P6T Deluxe, a few different ports available.


----------



## lxiscs (Oct 11, 2009)

Looking for all the components, I was wondering what the differences in performance would be if I used this RAM and this Video Card.


----------



## hhnq04 (Mar 19, 2008)

Pretty good price on the vid card, I'm not too familiar with HIS but I've heard decent things in the past.

The links in your other post don't work, but I'm willing to bet the difference in RAM is timings. Up to you how much you feel better timings are worth really. I'd try to stay in the 7-8 CAS range if possible, but if it's considerably more money, it may not be worth it.

Here's a couple of options with good timings at the lower end of the price spectrum:
GSkill
Corsair


----------



## the FBI (Jul 15, 2010)

This is a build ive been looking at. For $2000 it uses the best available graphics card w/ high end ram and usb 3.0 /sata 3.0.

https://secure.newegg.com/WishList/MySavedWishDetail.aspx?ID=11232494


----------



## lxiscs (Oct 11, 2009)

@the FBI: your link isn't working for me

This is the build I am looking at

Motherboard: ASUS P6T Deluxe V2 LGA 1366 Intel X58 ATX Intel Motherboard

CPU: Intel i7-930 quad core 2.8 GHz

Video Card: HIS H587FN1GD Radeon HD 5870 iCooler V 1GB GDDR5 PCI Express x16 (2.1v)

RAM: CORSAIR XMS3 6GB (3 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800) Desktop Memory Model CMX6GX3M3C1600C7 

Case: COOLER MASTER HAF 932 RC-932-KKN1-GP Black Steel ATX Full Tower 

Power Supply: CORSAIR CMPSU-850TX 850W

Optical Drive/Burner: Optiarc DVDRW AD-7240S-01 24x SATA

CPU Cooler: Prolimatech Megahalems Rev. B

Hard Drive: 2x Western Digital Caviar Black 750GB


----------

